# Saying hello



## WiTT (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi folks,

just registered at the forum so thought I'd say Hi.

Just got my first TT and got to say, she's a dream :twisted: . If I could put a ring on her, I would.

Anyhoo, like I say just wanted to introduce myself. Sorry if this isnt the right board to do it

WiTT


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello! and welcome 

Strictly speaking, this section is for the TT Owners Club - which is sperate from the ******** - though Jae does let us have this bit to use 

But welcome anyway 

(and for more details on the TTOC - check out www.ttoc.co.uk)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Try the main ******** part of this site and you'll get a lot more response. This section is for TT Owners Club discussions.

Welcome onboard.


----------

